# HCNY Update



## Nomad420 (Jun 19, 2021)

Just got an email from the board stating that we MAY be looking at a August 1st opening. However, from the sound of the email that is very optimistic.  Obviously very disappointed with things being a relatively new owner here and have only stayed at the property one time since ownership.  Has anyone heard if there is any word on owners being able to carry over yet another year of points? Given my situation I would sure like to.  Needless to say for HCNY owners this has been a horrible situation.   Sure wish I had bought at 57th St. now! Oh well…..


----------



## rjp123 (Jun 19, 2021)

Is this COVID related closure or is something else going on? NYC seems to be opened up for the most part already. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnPaul (Jun 19, 2021)

They have to wait for the midtown Hilton to reopen. Same with The Residences.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jun 19, 2021)

I spoke with a CSR recently and while there are no guarantees the rep indicated that it is being discussed for reasons such as yours, plus there are international customers who cannot leave their country and use their points. Whether they limit the roll over to these situations,  offer for all,  or do nothing is unknown but it is being discussed and we should hear a decision in a month or two.


----------



## rjp123 (Jun 19, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I spoke with a CSR recently and while there are no guarantees the rep indicated that it is being discussed for reasons such as yours, plus there are international customers who cannot leave their country and use their points. Whether they limit the roll over to these situations or for all or do not offer is unknown but it is being discussed and we should hear in a month or two.


This is good news. Canadian border is still closed so there is no physical way for me to use my points. I will (guardedly) wait. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nomad420 (Jun 19, 2021)

rjp123 said:


> This is good news. Canadian border is still closed so there is no physical way for me to use my points. I will (guardedly) wait.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


Oh my, I am so sorry I didn’t even think about owners in your situation.  I feel your pain FWIW….  Obviously hard to blame HGVC given the COVID situation but If they make it possible to save another year of points that would certainly help me.


----------



## Nomad420 (Jun 20, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I spoke with a CSR recently and while there are no guarantees the rep indicated that it is being discussed for reasons such as yours, plus there are international customers who cannot leave their country and use their points. Whether they limit the roll over to these situations,  offer for all,  or do nothing is unknown but it is being discussed and we should hear a decision in a month or two.



I spoke with a HGVC rep and his crazy response was to buy more property to get to a higher level (Diamond) , Trade my points for Hilton points, and stay at hotels.  Absolutely crazy!  I can’t use the points I have now!


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jun 20, 2021)

I spoke with one of the customer service reps for reservations. Your response from a Sales Rep sounds par for the course...crazy!


----------



## ccwu (Jun 20, 2021)

I already convert all my 2022 Hilton Club points to Hilton honor points. I tried to reserve thanksgiving for in case the parades return, it is all sold out. Midtown Hilton visitors are mostly European and foreigners. So when they are not allowed to come, it is not financially feasible for parkland to reopen it. Hilton club 36-38th floor and Residence 54-55 floor is only a very small portion of Hilton hotel. They need more customers to justify the reopening. Many of my reservation been canceled or moved to 57th street. During the pandemic, I bought a resale package of 5025 points for 57th street last year. So if I need to go to NYC I have a place to go. Hoping owners lounge in 57th open soon. I have a upcoming July to HC, being canceled. Another late September is still not sure since they keep postponing. Just keep the finger cross. I do love Hilton Club. Their one bedroom and two bedroom are huge comparing to 57th street. I am still pondering to convert 2022 to 1:50 for residence club 16,800 points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nomad420 (Jun 20, 2021)

ccwu said:


> I already convert all my 2022 Hilton Club points to Hilton honor points. I tried to reserve thanksgiving for in case the parades return, it is all sold out. Midtown Hilton visitors are mostly European and foreigners. So when they are not allowed to come, it is not financially feasible for parkland to reopen it. Hilton club 36-38th floor and Residence 54-55 floor is only a very small portion of Hilton hotel. They need more customers to justify the reopening. Many of my reservation been canceled or moved to 57th street. During the pandemic, I bought a resale package of 5025 points for 57th street last year. So if I need to go to NYC I have a place to go. Hoping owners lounge in 57th open soon. I have a upcoming July to HC, being canceled. Another late September is still not sure since they keep postponing. Just keep the finger cross. I do love Hilton Club. Their one bedroom and two bedroom are huge comparing to 57th street. I am still pondering to convert 2022 to 1:50 for residence club 16,800 points.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ideally I would prefer to not have to convert to Hilton honors points and will  wait things out a bit more.  Correct me if I’m wrong I have until the end of the year to decide on this right?  Even at 50 to 1 it doesn’t seem like a good deal. This issue has been discussed at length here on this forum.  

Smart move on the resell package at 57th St. if you got it for a good price. I can only suspect you did given the timing.  I looked into it but for the time being don’t want to throw any more money at HGVC.


----------



## ccwu (Jun 20, 2021)

Nomad420 said:


> Ideally I would prefer to not have to convert to Hilton honors points and will wait things out a bit more. Correct me if I’m wrong I have until the end of the year to decide on this right? Even at 50 to 1 it doesn’t seem like a good deal. This issue has been discussed at length here on this forum.
> 
> Smart move on the resell package at 57th St. if you got it for a good price. I can only suspect you did given the timing. I looked into it but for the time being don’t want to throw any more money at HGVC.



Yes. You wait till 12/31/2021. I did part because I have lots of annual points. I figure convert the 50:1 is good. I did not convert the residence club a big chunk of points yet and I will wait till December see how I can use the rest of the saved points. Not only my travel schedule is all booked to early December, I book most of next years points for the current year saved points and next year’s points. Hope to catch up. We are going to Maldive and ASIA in October with HHonor points. We enjoy Conrad snd Waldorf Astoria resorts. I only make sense to convert the 50:1. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nomad420 (Jul 12, 2021)

Was told by HGVC agent HCNY will finally open Aug1 and booking was now available, however, when I tried to book online it would not let me.  Anyone able to book now at HCNY or the Residences??


----------



## ccwu (Jul 13, 2021)

Nomad420 said:


> Was told by HGVC agent HCNY will finally open Aug1 and booking was now available, however, when I tried to book online it would not let me. Anyone able to book now at HCNY or the Residences??



I booked end of August. I had no problem. You have to book thru Hilton Club account not HGV account. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tombanjo (Jul 13, 2021)

all four destinations are now available. This is a first.


----------



## Nomad420 (Jul 13, 2021)

Thanks to both, I will try the HC club account as I was indeed trying to book through my HGV account.


----------



## Nomad420 (Aug 1, 2021)

ccwu said:


> I booked end of August. I had no problem. You have to book thru Hilton Club account not HGV account.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like they delayed opening to September 1. At least that’s what I saw online.  Can anyone else confirm this? I’m going to call in the morning and confirm and try to book in September now. But it’s going to be depressing if they continue to delay opening. Obviously it is the same for the Residence. They’re going to have to let us carry over another year of points!


----------



## Nomad420 (Aug 2, 2021)

OK just got off the phone with HCNY agent and indeed they delayed AGAIN the opening of HCNY and the Residences until "at least" 9/1.  I was able to make and they did take reservations in mid Sept. by phone only, they said the online system is "currently having problems", including the HCNY club site.  When I asked if further delays in opening would result in owners being allowed to carry over yet another year the agent was non committal to say the least.   She was hesitant to say anything and but did state management is still "working on options at this time".   This has clearly  been a horrible and unfortunate situation and to all fellow owners at HCNY and The Residences, my sympathy.


----------



## Nomad420 (Aug 3, 2021)

ccwu said:


> I booked end of August. I had no problem. You have to book thru Hilton Club account not HGV account.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just FYI, as of yesterday the HNCY account servers were down.  All reservation changes and bookings as of now are being done over the phone.  Not ideal as the wait can be long.  Was told "no idea as to how long it will be down".   I hate to say it but this is really turning into a two bit operation!


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Aug 3, 2021)

Wow, that sounds really frustrating.

I imagine the main issue is the lack of guests wanting to stay at the hotel.  That's a big hotel and requires a lot of staff, energy and supplies to reopen.  Business travel is still really slow, and perhaps the Hilton hotel is more dependent on business travelers as opposed to tourists.

W57 has the advantage of being a pure HGV location, so they are not dependent on the hotel part of the facility to reopen.


----------



## brp (Aug 3, 2021)

1Kflyerguy said:


> Wow, that sounds really frustrating.
> 
> I imagine the main issue is the lack of guests wanting to stay at the hotel.  That's a big hotel and requires a lot of staff, energy and supplies to reopen.  Business travel is still really slow, and perhaps the Hilton hotel is more dependent on business travelers as opposed to tourists.
> 
> W57 has the advantage of being a pure HGV location, so they are not dependent on the hotel part of the facility to reopen.



Very true. We've stayed at a number of hotels in recent months and they were reasonably full. But they were all quite a bit smaller than this monstrosity. I can see this having an impact on HCNY and Residences for a while yet, unfortunately. 

Cheers.


----------



## Nomad420 (Aug 3, 2021)

Indeed this is true in fact HGVC board released last July an update to the owner of both HCNY and Residences stating the reason for continued closure was just that issue.  However, since that July release it has been crickets from the board.  In fact I had to hear the Aug 1 opening date was pushed back by finding out my reservation was canceled.  If the both HCNY and Residences remain closed throughout the remainder of 2021 I would think they would have to let us carry points over yet another year but they specifically won't respond to this question when asked.  They simply say "to be determined".  MF's are down a bit but not what you might think given the place has been closed over now 18 months.  Look I get it is "Covid related shutdown" but a little communication from management/HGVC board would certainly be helpful.


----------



## brp (Aug 3, 2021)

Nomad420 said:


> Look I get it is "Covid related shutdown" but a little communication from management/HGVC board would certainly be helpful.



This is definitely non-deal but I think, in the end, they really just don't know. So, they can either release sliding dates (which si annoying) or say nothing (or be non-committal, which is likely honest), which is frustrating. Not sure, realistically, what else they can do.

Cheers.


----------



## ccwu (Aug 3, 2021)

We were told both HCNY and NYC residence club will be open on September 1st. I reserved HCNY in September already 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nomad420 (Aug 4, 2021)

ccwu said:


> We were told both HCNY and NYC residence club will be open on September 1st. I reserved HCNY in September already
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah did the same but not optimistic.  I posted above that the Aug 1st date probably wouldn't happen and now they pushed it back to September1.  There advice is roll your points into HH points at 50 to 1..... I found that insulting!  I know you had reservations in Aug as well, did they reach out to you to let you know the were cancelled or did you find out on line as I did?


----------



## Nomad420 (Aug 16, 2021)

Checked with agent yesterday and she stated that HCNY and Residences are still on track to open Sept 1 "as of now".   Keeping fingers crossed that holds and NYC can start to function normally.


----------



## Nomad420 (Aug 16, 2021)

ccwu said:


> We were told both HCNY and NYC residence club will be open on September 1st. I reserved HCNY in September already
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Reserved mid month (September) as well and hope I don't need to cancel this trip AGAIN.  Please post back if you hear anything as the last delay I received nothing from HGVC other than to see my reservation was dropped from my HCVC app.  IMO, that is really poor customer service.


----------



## ccwu (Aug 16, 2021)

Nomad420 said:


> Yeah did the same but not optimistic. I posted above that the Aug 1st date probably wouldn't happen and now they pushed it back to September1. There advice is roll your points into HH points at 50 to 1..... I found that insulting! I know you had reservations in Aug as well, did they reach out to you to let you know the were cancelled or did you find out on line as I did?



No. They moved my one bedroom reservation to the Quinn 57thstreet with studio premier plus for the same period. I notified them that was in acceptable since I have a party of 4 while studio only max 2. They could not find a one bedroom for me for 5 nights. So we settled with one bedroom for 4 night in 57th street that we are going now. We have another reservation in Hilton Club for September. We will wait snd see. 57th street told me that Hilton club will open in September. We have lots of bHC points saved 2021 (from 2020) so we just need to use it. The conversion to HH point for current year is 25:1. For 2022 is 50:1. It is just not worth it to convert the 0.33 per point cost. But I did convert the 2022 points. And saved 2021 to 2022. One thing good for Hilton club is you can convert any fraction of points to 50:1 (usually the whole contracted points. Also good is you can book home week by minimum 2 days. So I can reserve thanksgiving a year in advance for 2 nights. (Any bedroom size or multiple reservations for 2 nights) to lock it in. We still love our Hilton club. The MF was reduced fro 0.33 per point to 0.25 per point due to not being able to use. Guess we will have reduced MF for 2022 too. Hope it could be more Sind we lost usage for 2/3 of the year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nomad420 (Aug 16, 2021)

ccwu said:


> No. They moved my one bedroom reservation to the Quinn 57thstreet with studio premier plus for the same period. I notified them that was in acceptable since I have a party of 4 while studio only max 2. They could not find a one bedroom for me for 5 nights. So we settled with one bedroom for 4 night in 57th street that we are going now. We have another reservation in Hilton Club for September. We will wait snd see. 57th street told me that Hilton club will open in September. We have lots of bHC points saved 2021 (from 2020) so we just need to use it. The conversion to HH point for current year is 25:1. For 2022 is 50:1. It is just not worth it to convert the 0.33 per point cost. But I did convert the 2022 points. And saved 2021 to 2022. One thing good for Hilton club is you can convert any fraction of points to 50:1 (usually the whole contracted points. Also good is you can book home week by minimum 2 days. So I can reserve thanksgiving a year in advance for 2 nights. (Any bedroom size or multiple reservations for 2 nights) to lock it in. We still love our Hilton club. The MF was reduced fro 0.33 per point to 0.25 per point due to not being able to use. Guess we will have reduced MF for 2022 too. Hope it could be more Sind we lost usage for 2/3 of the year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


VERY similar situation and have already posted about my displeasure with only getting 25:1 HH points for converting 2021.  I felt this was yet another rip off to bHC owners.  I was able to book a 1 BR at HCNY for 4 nights even ran it over a weekend as point availability isn't an issue obviously.  I guess the MF issue being reduced is OK but quite honestly I think had they not done this they would be looking at probably legal action by owners asking where the MF dollars are going given they were closed.  I get there are obvious fixed costs and we paid medical insurance for the employees through the pandemic which I also don't mind so no complaints from me on this.  I did previously post that when I called a HGVC representative in Orlando a few months back and asked about the delay and what my options where the advice I got was to buy more property and convert to HH points and stay at Hilton Hotels.... laughable!  Thanks and good luck.


----------



## ccwu (Aug 16, 2021)

Checked in 57th street for the days was originally booked at HCNY. I asked about the opening days of HCNY and NYC Residence Club. The 57th street said MF that they delayed to October 1st. So it seems my September reservation will either move to 57th street or cancelled. Sad!! Being disappointed. Again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nomad420 (Aug 16, 2021)

ccwu said:


> Checked in 57th street for the days was originally booked at HCNY. I asked about the opening days of HCNY and NYC Residence Club. The 57th street said MF that they delayed to October 1st. So it seems my September reservation will either move to 57th street or cancelled. Sad!! Being disappointed. Again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What?!  Did you just get his information today? I just spoke with them on Saturday and was told September 1 was still on!  No text, no email, no nothing as of now!  I have tickets booked and already set up reservations for dinner on a couple of nights!  This is truly unreal and heading into inexcusable conduct by HGVC.


----------



## ccwu (Aug 16, 2021)

Nomad420 said:


> What?! Did you just get his information today? I just spoke with them on Saturday and was told September 1 was still on! No text, no email, no nothing as of now! I have tickets booked and already set up reservations for dinner on a couple of nights! This is truly unreal and heading into inexcusable conduct by HGVC.



Sorry. HCNY should notify us at least a month in advance. You should definitely call HGV management. I live in NY and can easily change. But for you and some may need to fly, wonder how to change airline. We also own 57th street, so when we change to 57th street, we can still use owners lounge. You can try to change to 57th street. They have been booked solid. But HGV should at least compliment you with access to owners lounge. I did asked that before last year HGV said 57th street owners lounge is strictly for 57th street. We bought 57th street resale last year for the reason HCNY was not open. We also own NYC residence club. Figuring 57th street is stand sling while the other is depend on Hilton hotel they do not open because lack of international travelers. Economically too costly. The HCNY can not open because they are inside the Hilton Hotel. Sucks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nomad420 (Aug 21, 2021)

OK so here is what I know as of Friday but will recheck on Monday (closed over the weekend) HCNY and Residences "as of now" are still looking at a September 1, opening.  They apologized and said it was not HGVC fault for the late notices as they at the mercy of the owners of the Hilton Hotel (can't remember the name of the investment group). HGVC claimed they were given a 2 day notice that the Aug 1 date wasn't going to happen hence the late notifications.  They claim to be in the same boat now and if the Sept 1 date does not happen  they will "TRY" to rebook you at 57th St.  They were encouraging me to rebook now at 57th knowing that the Sept 1 was not hard.  Again, not very happy or optimistic about things but will see what shakes out next week.   My condolences to all fellow HCNY and Residences owners.


----------



## ajenks22 (Aug 22, 2021)

Nomad420 said:


> OK so here is what I know as of Friday but will recheck on Monday (closed over the weekend) HCNY and Residences "as of now" are still looking at a September 1, opening.  They apologized and said it was not HGVC fault for the late notices as they at the mercy of the owners of the Hilton Hotel (can't remember the name of the investment group). HGVC claimed they were given a 2 day notice that the Aug 1 date wasn't going to happen hence the late notifications.  They claim to be in the same boat now and if the Sept 1 date does not happen  they will "TRY" to rebook you at 57th St.  They were encouraging me to rebook now at 57th knowing that the Sept 1 was not hard.  Again, not very happy or optimistic about things but will see what shakes out next week.   My condolences to all fellow HCNY and Residences owners.



While encouraging you go ahead and move over to 57th, would that have been a free and easy switch? And for people who they can't switch to 57th, are they just doing last minute cancellations?


----------



## Nomad420 (Aug 23, 2021)

Free switch but how easy I don't know yet.  As to your second question they are definitely doing last minute cancellations with no fees.  Remember they are cancelling on us, this is my second rebook at HCNY because of another delayed opening.  I am not optimistic about the Sept. 1 either and really anything beyond Oct1 I think HGVC is going to have to let owners carry over yet another year of points.  Needless to say this is getting ridiculous and sad.  Because this is "covid related" closure I doubt there is anything legally we can do about but I have to believe if they force owners to roll over points to HH points people will definitely not be happy.


----------



## Smclaugh99 (Aug 25, 2021)

On a different point related to HCNY, I was really hoping this 1.5 year hiatus without any guests would have allowed them to do their room updates that they have been promising. The current decor and furnishings do look rather dated. 

I have 2 trips to HCNY in October, but given the moving goalposts of re-opening date, I booked those same dates at W57 but more rooms because they don’t have 2BR there. I really hope they do a better job of communicating with owners as soon as they know if the date will have to move again. 

Sean


----------



## mrharris03 (Aug 25, 2021)

My wife and I are owners at both the HCNY and Residences, and we have a number of saved points for HCNY that we are otherwise at risk of losing at year end. I just saw yesterday that Club website was updated to reflect that these properties aren't opening until 10/1 (estimated, of course). I emailed member services yesterday and received a response from them, reading "We are about to send email communication regarding this and what we are doing to help with the unused points."  I'm a little frustrated that HGV can update the availability on their website before they email their owners about these issues, but it sounds like there may be some relief for those of us holding saved points at these properties -- I'm just hoping it isn't an email telling us how to use RCI or converted to HH points!


----------



## dayooper (Aug 25, 2021)

mrharris03 said:


> My wife and I are owners at both the HCNY and Residences, and we have a number of saved points for HCNY that we are otherwise at risk of losing at year end. I just saw yesterday that Club website was updated to reflect that these properties aren't opening until 10/1 (estimated, of course). I emailed member services yesterday and received a response from them, reading "We are about to send email communication regarding this and what we are doing to help with the unused points."  I'm a little frustrated that HGV can update the availability on their website before they email their owners about these issues, but it sounds like there may be some relief for those of us holding saved points at these properties -- I'm just hoping it isn't an email telling us how to use RCI or converted to HH points!



I hope they do something as well. We are lucky we were able to use all but 40 of our 2020 and 2021 points this summer but completely understand your frustration. It was about this time of the year last year (or even later) they announced their plan as to what they were going to do with the 2020 points. Hopefully, they will do something similar this year. Allow saved 2020 points into 2022 and reduce or eliminate the fees to do so would be a great gesture. Even if it's just the owners at properties that haven't opened yet, it would help those that need it. International owners need some relief as well.

HGVC has set a precedent of treating us owners very well and I believe it will continue with this instance. There won't be nearly as many points pushed through to 2022 as many owners, like myself, enjoyed our vacations this summer.


----------



## Nomad420 (Aug 25, 2021)

mrharris03 said:


> My wife and I are owners at both the HCNY and Residences, and we have a number of saved points for HCNY that we are otherwise at risk of losing at year end. I just saw yesterday that Club website was updated to reflect that these properties aren't opening until 10/1 (estimated, of course). I emailed member services yesterday and received a response from them, reading "We are about to send email communication regarding this and what we are doing to help with the unused points."  I'm a little frustrated that HGV can update the availability on their website before they email their owners about these issues, but it sounds like there may be some relief for those of us holding saved points at these properties -- I'm just hoping it isn't an email telling us how to use RCI or converted to HH points!


Well I was busy earlier this week and did not see the website update "officially" pushing back the opening date until 10/1.  Of course I have received absolutely nothing about my one week booking in September from HGVC which basically is now worthless.  I guess I should thank you for the update but this isn't the way HCNY and the Residences should be run.  I am just hoping we now hear word on 2020 and 2021 points being rolled into 2022.  The sad reality of our situation is these properties could be closed for two years now.   Really pathetic and being a relatively new owner I may consult an attorney as to my options but not at that point yet.


----------



## Smclaugh99 (Aug 25, 2021)

Where are you guys seeing the October 1st re-opening date?  I’ve gone through the website and app and it still says TBD.  How are they going to honor bookings when there is no equivalent availability at the other NYC properties?  It’s becoming a bit ridiculous for the Hotel to remain closed at this point. 

Sean


----------



## mrharris03 (Aug 26, 2021)

Smclaugh99 said:


> Where are you guys seeing the October 1st re-opening date?  I’ve gone through the website and app and it still says TBD.  How are they going to honor bookings when there is no equivalent availability at the other NYC properties?  It’s becoming a bit ridiculous for the Hotel to remain closed at this point.
> 
> Sean


The availability is simply shifting online without any proactive announcement (though it sounds like an after-the-fact announcement may be forthcoming), now starting on October 1. There is no official date that they have announced for reopening (both HCNY and the Residences still say "Resuming Operations TBD").


----------



## Nomad420 (Aug 26, 2021)

mrharris03 said:


> The availability is simply shifting online without any proactive announcement (though it sounds like an after-the-fact announcement may be forthcoming), now starting on October 1. There is no official date that they have announced for reopening (both HCNY and the Residences still say "Resuming Operations TBD").


Just got off the phone with HGVC agent and he said Oct 1 is the new date but did not sound optimistic at all about that date holding.  He encourage me to make reservations at the Quinn but don't know much about that property.  I am tempted to take his offer of a "premiere studio".  Any information on the Quinn would be much appreciated.   I guess if the option is HH points or the Quinn I may take the Quinn but again don't know much about the place, I thought I was told sometime back it needed updating but the agent said it was a relatively new property.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Aug 26, 2021)

Nomad420 said:


> Just got off the phone with HGVC agent and he said Oct 1 is the new date but did not sound optimistic at all about that date holding.  He encourage me to make reservations at the Quinn but don't know much about that property.  I am tempted to take his offer of a "premiere studio".  Any information on the Quinn would be much appreciated.   I guess if the option is HH points or the Quinn I may take the Quinn but again don't know much about the place, I thought I was told sometime back it needed updating but the agent said it was a relatively new property.



I believe they finished the renovations at the Quinn.  Personally if the dates work for you i would probably take them.

Here are a couple of short promotional videos from HGV on the Quinn:  






			https://www.youtube.com/c/HGVTV/videos


----------



## Nomad420 (Aug 26, 2021)

1Kflyerguy said:


> I believe they finished the renovations at the Quinn.  Personally if the dates work for you i would probably take them.
> 
> Here are a couple of short promotional videos from HGV on the Quinn:
> 
> ...


Thanks much! I probably will take the Quinn deal.  
Nomad


----------



## Nomad420 (Aug 27, 2021)

Agreed to Quinn deal, not entirely great but "bird in hand".   Here is a copy of an email I recently received from HGVC for those who may have not received anything lately regarding HCNY and Residences properties. 

August 26, 2021

Dear Owner,

Due to the ongoing COVID-19 pandemic, the temporary suspension of operations at select Hilton Grand Vacations properties in New York has been extended through September 30, 2021. The properties impacted are:


The Hilton Club – New York
The Residences by Hilton Club
We would like for you to still be able to enjoy your trip to New York. As a result, we are moving your reservation to The Quin by Hilton Club. If you are moved to a larger unit, you will not be charged extra Points with this move. Also, we will refund any Points difference to your account if the room you receive has a lesser Points value.

Due to the inconvenience of not being able to access the amenities at your Home Resort, you will be given 1,000 Bonus Points per reservation that was relocated. These Points will be processed to your account at check-in. Please allow 14 days for the Points to be reflected in your Club account.

If you do not wish to keep this reservation, you may cancel or modify your reservation on the Club Member website. Per our current cancellation policy, we are waiving Club cancellation penalties, as well as refunding any applicable booking fee through September 30, 2021. Please allow 5 business days for refunds to be credited to your account.

HGV understands this continued closure has impacted some Owners’ ability to use their ClubPoints. Next week, communication will go out to all Owners at The Hilton Club – New York and The Residences by Hilton Club regarding this situation.

As always, the safety and well-being of our Owners, Club Members, guests and HGV Team Members is our number one concern. We remain ready to assist you.

Best wishes,
Hilton Grand Vacations


----------



## mrharris03 (Sep 1, 2021)

Just received the below email concerning points for HCNY and Residences owners. Looks like the same deal as international HGVC members generally:




Dear HGV Club Members,
I hope this letter finds you and your loved ones in good health. As you are aware, Park Hotel & Resorts Inc. temporarily suspended operations at the New York Hilton Midtown on March 16, 2020. Because Park Hotels is the majority member of the condominium in which both the hotel and our timeshare project are located, and provides (via its hotel manager) onsite services to our timeshare project, we've been unable to resume operations as Park Hotels has delayed opening the building and the hotel. We understand this inconvenience to your travel plans and, today, I am happy to share additional steps HGV is implementing for you.
*If you have remaining Saved Points in your account, we will automatically resave them at no cost:*

The Points will appear as *Reserved Points* and can be used through December 31, 2023.
Points will be resaved on September 30, 2021. We will notify you once we complete the transaction.
*If you have unused current-year 2021 ClubPoints, we will automatically save them at no cost:*

These Points will appear as *Saved Points* and can be used through December 31, 2022.
Points will be saved on December 1, 2021. We will notify you once we complete the transaction.
If you already saved your 2021 ClubPoints, we will process a refund on September 30, 2021. Please allow up to 10 business days for the refund to process.
If you wish to save your Points before December 1, 2021, you may do so online on the HGV Club website at my.hgv.com/club. You will *NOT* be charged for the transaction.
The table below summarizes the different types of transactions you can enjoy with both Reserved Points and Saved Points:​

















Please note that if you cancel an existing 2021 reservation made with Saved Points or current-year ClubPoints, refunded Points will follow the same process described above.
Since Park Hotels first temporarily suspended operations in 2020, you've had the opportunity to book into your Home Resort based on the projected opening date Park Hotels has given us. As that date has continued to change, we've accommodated your reservation(s) at one of the other HGV properties in New York City, allowing you to continue with your travel plans. We anticipate continuing this process until the hotel and building reopens.
Due to availability and/or certain Owners Lounges being restricted to Home Resort Owners by their associations, you have not had access to the Owners Lounge at the properties where your reservations have been relocated. As a result, you have been given food vouchers or Bonus Points and we will continue doing so unless and until access to such lounges can be provided. We are currently working with our New York resort teams and correlating associations (where applicable) to see if we can provide Owners Lounge access at The Quin by Hilton Club or The Central at 5th by Hilton Club.
HGV understands you may have questions about how the closure impacts your 2022 assessment billing and any surplus from the property's closure in 2021. This is a decision your board of directors will address when they approve the 2022 budget and maintenance fees. Like last year, the board will evaluate the year-to-date surplus and communicate their decision in the annual billing letter.
For additional information about the different types of Points and how to use them, visit my.hgv.com/points. If you have questions about the different types of reservation windows, visit Club Navigator at my.hgv.com/club-navigator or read the _2021 Club Reference_ guide at my.hgv.com/club-reference-2021.
We hope this delivers more opportunities to travel with Hilton Grand Vacations.​


----------



## Nomad420 (Sep 6, 2021)

Have a neighbor who owns in Vegas and came back from a "update" meeting during his stay there last week and said when he inquired about HGVC and Residences he was told " they a have problems there" and "they (HGVC) are trying to move people out of that property".  Has anyone else had a similar experience?  Seems pretty crazy especially since the Residences were only open a short while prior to the shut down.


----------



## bogey21 (Sep 6, 2021)

Nomad420 said:


> Really pathetic and being a relatively new owner I may consult an attorney as to my options but not at that point yet.



Don't waste your time and money with an attorney.  Just claiming their actions are a result of COVID will get them off the hook...

George


----------



## Nomad420 (Sep 6, 2021)

bogey21 said:


> Don't waste your time and money with an attorney.  Just claiming their actions are a result of COVID will get them off the hook...
> 
> George


No doubt, but that will eventually only carry them so far.  As I said I am not at that point yet but I would be lying if I said I wasn't nervous about the situation at that property.  Having said that I see very little resale activity and what little listings I see the price seems, well, OK.  Seems like more action on properties at 57th st. which a couple years back was  reportedly "sold out".


----------



## ccwu (Sep 6, 2021)

Nomad420 said:


> Have a neighbor who owns in Vegas and came back from a "update" meeting during his stay there last week and said when he inquired about HGVC and Residences he was told " they a have problems there" and "they (HGVC) are trying to move people out of that property". Has anyone else had a similar experience? Seems pretty crazy especially since the Residences were only open a short while prior to the shut down.



NY Residence club and HCNY located in the 2000 hotel room Mid town Hilton owned by Park Hotel. Residence opened in 2017. I think the deeded perpetual HCNY was started about the same year or a year after ( the old HCNY are the RTU that was going to expire by around 2032). Both of them are offered discount 1/3 of the MF in 2021. I figure it would be the same for 2022 MF for the saving of overhead. We are good with Residence Club. We own 16,800 points with MF about 0.16 per point. When with 50:1 conversion to 840,000 HHonor points, we could stay in Hilton hotel almost for 26 night at average 40,000 per night (4 nights get the 5th free). We are good with it. We are also happy to use Hilton honor points to travel around the world with lots of free upgrade for diamond members. Hotels of course not as nice as hgv timeshare, but more destination choices. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nomad420 (Sep 7, 2021)

ccwu said:


> NY Residence club and HCNY located in the 2000 hotel room Mid town Hilton owned by Park Hotel. Residence opened in 2017. I think the deeded perpetual HCNY was started about the same year or a year after ( the old HCNY are the RTU that was going to expire by around 2032). Both of them are offered discount 1/3 of the MF in 2021. I figure it would be the same for 2022 MF for the saving of overhead. We are good with Residence Club. We own 16,800 points with MF about 0.16 per point. When with 50:1 conversion to 840,000 HHonor points, we could stay in Hilton hotel almost for 26 night at average 40,000 per night (4 nights get the 5th free). We are good with it. We are also happy to use Hilton honor points to travel around the world with lots of free upgrade for diamond members. Hotels of course not as nice as hgv timeshare, but more destination choices.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought HCNY around 2016 and purchased deeded perpetual  at that time.   As I recall the Residences were still under construction as I remember asking to see them and was told it was not yet possible. A year or two later I was offered a tour but declined as I was happy with were I was at.  I have since only stayed at HCNY ONCE!  Used my 25K bonus points for several Vegas trips and one trip to Waikoloa.  Also stayed at 57th st.  several times over the years.  I bought HCNY specifically for staying in NYC, was going to buy more but my wife's job in NYC changed course back to the west coast so didn't really need more time/points.  I have a home on the Big Island and Orlando isn't really my thing.  So I pretty much want HCNY for NYC.  That's my story and I know other's situation may be different.  As I mentioned up thread I was offered to buy more of HCNY (or other properties) to allow me to change my HGVC points into HH points allowing me to stay at Hilton Hotels, somewhat similar to what you are doing.  If I wanted to stay at Hilton hotels I would pay for that, not buy expensive properties and then roll my points into Hilton hotel stays.  Maybe that's just me, but I really have no use for that.    Since I have owned at HCNY have yet to ever change even a single point into HH points.


----------



## Nomad420 (Sep 14, 2021)

Well as we are coming up to the mid September has anyone heard any news on the presumed October 1st opening date?  My guess is it gets pushed back again.  Friends and Fam in NYC have looked at the building and they said it still looks pretty closed up with no new tenants in the retail areas and still has paper over the windows to the lobby.  On the positive note they said they did say they saw "some" workers inside the building.  Crickets from HGVC so far, probably still awaiting word from Parkland. Horrible situation and not sure how this situations is eventually going to end up for owners.


----------



## brp (Sep 14, 2021)

We were in NYC this past weekend (at W. 57th). We walked past the Hilton Midtown a few times. Late last week there were bicycle barricades across the entrance  area out at the sidewalk. Over the weekend those had gone away. I did walk up to the front and see someone inside and some lights on. So, some reason for optimism.

As to the stored in front. I'd seen some of them empty ever since they remodeled the front to add those retail spaces, so I might not read too much into that.

Cheers.


----------



## Smclaugh99 (Sep 24, 2021)

Looks like the new official reopening date for HCNY (and I would expect The Residences) is October 4th. I had two separate 2BR reservations October 1st through the 3rd that were just moved to the Quin (as 4 separate rooms). I noticed the change on line today and haven’t received email yet. Not too upset because I had wanted to stay at the Quin at some point. I actually had back-up bookings at both West 57th and the Quin in case HCNY was not available. Since HGVC switched the bookings with no change in points, I am going to cancel my back up reservations.


----------



## Smclaugh99 (Oct 3, 2021)

Just leaving NYC after weekend trip. My HCNY 2BR reservation was moved to The Quin. They moved me to 1BR Penthouse + Studio Penthouse which certainly cost them more than what I booked at HCNY. The PH was probably the nicest room I’ve been to in NYC with outdoor terrace and great Central Park view. I walked past midtown Hilton several times (including today) and there was a lot of action with cleaners/workers outside and people working inside. So I think the hotel will be ready for October 4th. That should bode well for those of us who own HCNY and The Residences after the protracted closure. 

Sean


----------



## Nomad420 (Oct 7, 2021)

Similar move for me but I got placed in an efficiency at the Quin when I booked a 1BR at HCNY, no 1BR Penthouse :-(.   I evenasked if I was getting points refunded and was informed it was actually 500 more points that my HCNY booking and they didn't deduct the overage from my account.  After staying at the efficiency at Quin I'll take my HCNY 1BR over that any day.  At least as far as I can remember.  I haven't stayed at HCNY in now over 3 years!  People have posted that they hope they used this time to upgrade HCNY (The Residences are fairly new), somehow I seriously doubt that but I hope I am wrong.


----------



## Smclaugh99 (Oct 13, 2021)

Just checked into HCNY 2BR and studio and am pleased to report that they did do some nice updates and renovations (at least on 37th floor). New carpet throughout, more grays/blues in the hallways, new wall paper and furniture in the rooms. They kept existing doors and cabinetry but painted the light cherry wood black throughout. Bathrooms and vessel sinks are the same. Overall it looks quite nice. 

Sean


----------



## brp (Oct 13, 2021)

Thanks for the update. We are going to NYC (W. 57th) in early November. But we may need to stop by the very nice bar in the lobby of the Midtown for a celebraory reopening drink.

Cheers.


----------



## Nomad420 (Oct 15, 2021)

Thanks as well, good to hear they at least did something to the property over the last 18 months.  Kind of like the cherry wood so I hope the black they painted it looks OK.  Was the lounge open or is that still closed?   I hope to get there early next year.  I wasn't blown away by the Quin but then again I didn't get the penthouse upgrade....LOL


----------



## Smclaugh99 (Oct 16, 2021)

Nomad420 said:


> Thanks as well, good to hear they at least did something to the property over the last 18 months.  Kind of like the cherry wood so I hope the black they painted it looks OK.  Was the lounge open or is that still closed?   I hope to get there early next year.  I wasn't blown away by the Quin but then again I didn't get the penthouse upgrade....LOL





Nomad420 said:


> Thanks as well, good to hear they at least did something to the property over the last 18 months.  Kind of like the cherry wood so I hope the black they painted it looks OK.  Was the lounge open or is that still closed?   I hope to get there early next year.  I wasn't blown away by the Quin but then again I didn't get the penthouse upgrade....LOL



Lounge is open and fully functional. The main hotel seems pretty lower occupancy than usual just in terms of much less people in the lobby. The new carpet and hallway colors (slate blues and grays) are smart, modern updates.  This continues into the rooms with the new decor and furniture. I think the darker wood complements the changes. I’m no interior decorator but the previous iteration felt dated (early oughts at least).  Pics below. 

Sean


----------



## Nomad420 (Oct 16, 2021)

Smclaugh99 said:


> Lounge is open and fully functional. The main hotel seems pretty lower occupancy than usual just in terms of much less people in the lobby. The new carpet and hallway colors (slate blues and grays) are smart, modern updates.  This continues into the rooms with the new decor and furniture. I think the darker wood complements the changes. I’m no interior decorator but the previous iteration felt dated (early oughts at least).  Pics below.
> 
> Sean
> View attachment 41072View attachment 41073View attachment 41074View attachment 41075


Thanks for the images, the room looks great!  Like the changes.  Looking forward to a return next year.


----------



## Smclaugh99 (Oct 19, 2021)

More pics from HCNY - hallway walls and carpet to get a flavor of the changes.


----------



## Nomad420 (Oct 19, 2021)

Smclaugh99 said:


> More pics from HCNY - hallway walls and carpet to get a flavor of the changes.
> 
> View attachment 41233View attachment 41234View attachment 41235View attachment 41236


Wow thanks! While personally not sold on the black paint in the rooms overall it is a great improvement.  Thanks for posting...


----------

